# Hinges for whiskey barrel???



## Sachem (Sep 12, 2020)

Trying to find how or what type of hinges to use for curved doors on a whiskey barrel








Hinges mounted like this do not allow the door to be open. Don’t think a single hinge Middle would hold the weight of door properly. doing a internet search has not been much help. Anyone completed one of these projects or have further suggestions for resources.


----------



## yomanbill (Jul 7, 2020)

You can use butt hinges, but you will need to mount them differently. You will need to mount them along the edges rather than on the face. In doing so, you will need to angle their mounting so that the knuckles of both hinges are in alignment with each other. Also, you will need hinges with longer leaves so that the knuckles will protrude out even or beyond the fat part of the barrel. Either that or the fat part will need to be relieved so that the edges don't rub together when opening.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

You might look into using a double action hinge...


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

the hinge pins are not parallel - that never ends well.
never tried it, but wonder if barrel hinges would cope with the 3-dimensional 'bend'?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Look into a knife or blade type hinge which is less sensitive to having the pivot pins aligned.





Specialty Hinges | HardwareSource


Find the Specialty Hinges hardware you need to complete your new or renovation projects. We carry one of the largest selections of hinges, pulls and accessories anywhere!




www.hardwaresource.com


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

As I see it the only way to use a standard type hinge is in the center otherwise you will need hinges that protrude out so the pin aligns with the centre point of the barrel.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Put the hinge inside, and open the door like this.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

i like that idea. now to design it....


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)




----------



## yomanbill (Jul 7, 2020)

I don't think that will work. As the door rotates about the pivot, the belly of the barrel door will run into the edge of the opening very quickly. It might work if the opening is cut on the same curve as the barrel profile. I suggest that you do a Sketchup drawing viewed from the top and rotate the door about the pivot axis and see if I'm right. I think that with a square door, the hinges have to be outside and the axis has got to be tangent to belly profile and in alignment with one another.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Save yourself a lot of grief and do a search for whiskey barrel cabinet, take a look at how and where the hinges are installed, better to get information from those that have been there and done it rather than from those that are speculating why their Idea should work, maybe.


----------



## Kenh3497 (Jun 5, 2021)

VERY late to the party here.... Look at your car doors and trunk lid and you will get an idea how hinges are made for odd shaped doors and panels. I haven't looked but I'll bet an interweb search will turn up dozens of similar hinges.

Ken


----------



## pbeggs8 (1 mo ago)

woodnthings said:


> Look into a knife or blade type hinge which is less sensitive to having the pivot pins aligned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need a perpendicular Barrel on the hinge from the top to the furthest point on the widest part of the barrel on the door only done by measurements and bending in a break to make the barrels of the hinges perpendicular


----------



## Olwoodguy (1 mo ago)

Adjusting cabinet hinges similar to kitchen cabinets. Blind and easier, easier, to get inset doors square in the hole. And they should handle the weight. Look for full open style


----------



## rogerh (Sep 13, 2020)

Here are a couple of ideas. One is regular mitered door hinges and the other appears to be gate hinges.
I like the mitered door hinges.


----------

